# Jack Rabbit and Cotton Population 2011 in ND



## Italianhunter (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Guys I m new of the forum and first of all I want to say a big Hi to everybody.

My hunting place is the central east part of ND and since are seven months that I m not in the Country, I m curious to know how is now, during the spring time, the Jack Rabbit population. 
Somebody could answer me?

Last summer I saw very few of them ....

Thank you so much.

Dave


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to NODAK Dave!
Not sure about rabbit populations in the state. As I'm sure you know, they have their ups and downs.


----------



## Italianhunter (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome Stent!!! I know .... I hope this year for a hight population !!!


----------

